# High oil tem in Engine EA888 gen 2 with turbo k04



## Nuno Lopes (Jan 7, 2017)

Hello,

Hello I Have a Jetta 2.0 tsi from 2011 with a turbo k04 install.

Now i have a oil temp problema, even with low boost and low speed the oil temp goes to 250 ºF.

I opened the engine and there is no problema inside every thing ok, oil pressure ok.

Does someone can help me with information?

Is it possibel to have this problema with a turbo kit k04 in the engine ea888 gen 2?

My best regards


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

Don't you need cooler plugs when you upgrade the turbo?

That is hot, but SUMP temps have to stay above 220 to boil off moisture and
deposits. 250 is the upper limit... 

A full-synthetic oil will withstand sump temperatures in excess of 300 degrees. Mobile 1
has a 500 degree tolerant oil... T

What is the coolant temp when the oil temp is that high? Oil tends to be a few degrees 
hotter than the coolant (usually 10-15 degrees Fahrenheit). So, if you're having any
coolant temp issues, it will translate into higher oil temps.

You can also try a lower temp thermostat. Hi-oil temps are usually
due to lower circulation/pressure. See if you can test the oil pressure,
where it is and where it should be.

Thicker oil also raises the oil temp. If it calls foe 5W30, and you're using 5W40, the
temp will be slightly higher.

You may need an oil cooler, and/or if available, larger oil pan. 

You're also having to run 91 octane all the time, the engine will run hotter
with the higher octane fuel.

Just covering concerns, doesn't mean you have any of these issues, but never
hurts to be verbose when it comes to engines... There are many reasons it
can be running hot. I have seen people say don't worry unless it gets overt
350, but not sure on these 1.8s. 

On an Audi B5 A4 with a 1.8T (AEB), 250 is the middle of the factory oil temp gauge....

Temps are electronically monitored, and the engine will be shut down when it sees the
temps are too high to cause damage.

T*he 1.8:*


> At low engine speeds and loads, the cooling water is
> adjusted to 107 °C in order to minimize engine friction. As the
> load and engine speed rise, the cooling water temperature
> is then lowered down to 85 °C


Oil temps are 10-15 degrees higher than the coolant...


----------

